# SALT DOME horseshoe rigs



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

Going to the salt dome/ old horse shoe rigs saturday(heard the big yellow have arrived). Doing an overnighter as well. Need some recommendations.. We typical stay overnight at Na Kika or the drill ship close by. I understand Elf is closer to shoes then Nakika. Should we stay the night there or just stay on the dome? Or any other recommendations...(anyone know if there is a drill ship close bye). Thanks


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

anchor and chunk 300 feet deep or so Nakika is 50 miles south.If the yellows are there you wont be staying the night.Plenty of rigs around dont forget to rig hop with some deep diving plugs on the over.I thinks its 93 miles from here 29 12370/88 34860. hope you mash em


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWEOME! Now this is a report I'll be watching for!!!!


----------

